# Presumably pinched nerve?



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2017)

In December I did a ride in very windy conditions and as such I was more hunched over the bars than probably normal for quite a period. The next day I noticed what I thought was a muscle strain in my shoulder.

A day or so later I noticed some slight numbness in my left index finger.

Being a typical bloke I decided to just see if it went away. It hasn't. If anything it's got a bit worse. The numbness and tingling has now moved to my left thumb as well. I get some pain in the lower neck and general shoulder discomfort in certain positions.

Having hope it would go away and it hasn't I'm going to my GP next week (I'm out of the country right now). I was wondering whether others had experienced this and what the outcome was? It's only at the "nuisance" stage now but I wouldn't want it to get much worse


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

I had a similar problem with my index finger and I saw my sister (an osteopath) who tried two different things including something to do with my shoulder, which did sort it out. She tried two things at the same time as I wasn't going to see her again for another month, but it meant we didn't know which one caused the problem.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jan 2017)

I have a very similar problem that I got when mtb'ing in the Pennines. I have let it fester hoping it would sort itself and it hasn't. A physio friend has told me it is a trapped nerve which tallied with my Internet based self diagnosis, and that it can be released by putting pressure on the area where the nerve is trapped to free it. So I went to the docs before Christmas and have been referred to the Physio down the road. First appointment tomorrow at 8:50am. Fingers crossed it is resolvable.


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2017)

Sounds like going to the GP is the right thing to do. You could potentially skip that step and NHS physio wait times, and self refer to a private sports physio


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2017)

Good chance youve trapped something in the brachial plexus. Complex nerves that run through your shoulder and neck.


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2017)

Carpal tunnel another possibility


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Carpal tunnel another possibility



Please elaborate?

I had some mild carpal tunnel syndrome in my right wrist following breaking it when a teenager. It feels very different indeed. Encouraged to hear it may be a matter of manipulating the nerve free. TBH, getting slightly random pins and needles in my fingers is a bit disconcerting


----------



## kingrollo (12 Jan 2017)

A few stretches will probably sort that out - best done under the guidance of a physio though


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2017)

kingrollo said:


> A few stretches will probably sort that out - best done under the guidance of a physio though



I'm encouraged that the CC medical team don't feel that my arm is about to drop off. I'll pop to the GP and @Hacienda71 can compare notes on improvement. I've been very healthy all my life so I don't like it when I start to malfunction. Could be a sign of wear and tear catching up with me I guess


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Please elaborate?
> 
> I had some mild carpal tunnel syndrome in my right wrist following breaking it when a teenager. It feels very different indeed. Encouraged to hear it may be a matter of manipulating the nerve free. TBH, getting slightly random pins and needles in my fingers is a bit disconcerting


Can cause finger numbness. Tennis elbow can be another culprit. Or nerves in neck. See a Physio


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2017)

No it won't drop off. 

I had it in my left arm after my off in December 2008. Still had tingling after the decompression operation but eventually traced to a badly swollen trapezium which was fixed with injections. It improved after that.


----------



## midlife (12 Jan 2017)

I'd personally see the doc. The nerves to your fingers go through a lot of structures (neck, shoulder, armpit, elbow, wrist etc) all of which can give numbness if there is concomitant injury, compression, inflammation.

Shaun


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jan 2017)

First physio appointment done. Lots of checking of range of movement, manipulation of vertebrae and spine. Apparently my posture is not good as I am tall at 6'3 so tend to look down too much. Given exercises to do at home to improve posture. The aim seems to be to free the nerve but also reduce the risk of it happening again as bad posture will increase the chances of nerves being trapped as the body adapts to incorrect postures narrowing the areas nerves travel through. Asked about general health and was interested to hear I rode a lot and had raced my bike as one of their receptionists is an aspiring young pro on Sarah Storey's development programme . Next appointment booked in a week. Quite a lot to get my head around and a little bit sobering that I am not a spring chicken in my 20's any more.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Jan 2017)

Last week I was suffering from pins and needles/numbness in the fingers on my left hand, and pain in the shoulder (difficult to locate exactly). And now it's fallen off! - just kidding.

I think I slept on it awkwardly. Anyway, I just ignored it and it's gone away. The shoulder is still a bit painful but i've been stretching, and it isn't affecting my swimming. If you're worried about it a physio will be able to sort it out fairly quickly.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

I have to watch my posture now with having a chunk missing from my spine. It's very easy to fall into bad habits.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2017)

Well that was a very frustrating visit to the GP.....

Thankfully being prearmed with @Hacienda71 's experience was most helpful. Basically the GP explained what had happened (in his view the disc between the neck vertebrae has "squished" out a bit and is pressing on the nerve) and that it wasn't fixable. All I could do was do exercises to strengthen my neck muscles so as to take the strain off the affected area. He told me to look on the internet for the exercises to do....

I'm not one to take things lying down so I pushed him to recommend a private physio. At which point he said actually there was a local NHS clinic I can self-refer at! He wasn't going to tell me this. He then went on to tell me at my age it's all downhill and whilst I can reduce the speed of general body degeneration I should come to accept this. Thanks Doc!!


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

You could maybe try these guys if no joy with the NHS clinic (or a very long wait)

http://www.globaltherapies.com/

Or this clinic in Sheffield does physio for older adults 

http://www.hallamshirephysiotherapy.com/


----------



## si_c (13 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Well that was a very frustrating visit to the GP.....
> 
> Thankfully being prearmed with @Hacienda71 's experience was most helpful. Basically the GP explained what had happened (in his view the disc between the neck vertebrae has "squished" out a bit and is pressing on the nerve) and that it wasn't fixable. All I could do was do exercises to strengthen my neck muscles so as to take the strain off the affected area. He told me to look on the internet for the exercises to do....
> 
> I'm not one to take things lying down so I pushed him to recommend a private physio. At which point he said actually there was a local NHS clinic I can self-refer at! He wasn't going to tell me this. He then went on to tell me at my age it's all downhill and whilst I can reduce the speed of general body degeneration I should come to accept this. Thanks Doc!!



I'd not be too happy at that sort of response. New GP maybe?


----------



## midlife (13 Jan 2017)

I'd ask for a referral to a consultant neurosurgeon / spine surgeon. Do you have an occupational health place at work as it can affect your job.

Shaun


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jan 2017)

Self


midlife said:


> I'd ask for a referral to a consultant neurosurgeon / spine surgeon. Do you have an occupational health place at work as it can affect your job.
> 
> Shaun


Self employed. I'm going to self refer to the physio clinic and see what gives. In the meantime I'll do the exercises the GP recommended and keep a close eye on it
GP also suggested I didn't cycle too much too. WTF


----------



## kingrollo (16 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4637038, member: 9609"]My experiences of GPs and spinal problems have been similar, they don't seem particularly interested.

Somebody out there will probably have the right solution for you, the trouble is it can be a very long road to find that person, what seems to work wonders for one person can be a waste of time for another, the spine is such a highly complex structure I doub't anyone truly understands what is going on.

My saviour after visiting all manner of therapies was my second go at pilates, she wanted to do one on one sesions with me so as to truly understand my strengths and weaknesses, she then worked with me on some very simple, very easy exercises and over a period of about 6 months massively improved my lot. To me she is a miracle worker, but I know someone else who reckons she is a waste of time.

Good luck

One last thought, bulging discs etc do sort of heal but the time scale is massive, even if you sort out your posture problems (if that is the root cause) then the bulging disc may take up to a couple of years to regress back from the nerve it is touching. See if you can get a MRI scan to show what exactly is going on (I believe it is a big waiting list in England though, but ask all the same)[/QUOTE]

The key with the NHS is you need to get into the hospital system and away from primary care. Once in the system you will get MRI scans - and get to see specialists consultants.
The posture work will help and is good practice - but is very generic. 
I have found yoga very good for flexibility - you might also want to try some general gym work


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2017)

You'll be better going private even if just for a few sessions. They can advise much better.

The NHS Physio I got was useless and that's after a broken spine.

I only went because I had to. I have told my consultant the physio was useless.

If it continues ask for a referral to a consultant.

I can't stand GPs. I've yet to find one that's any good.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jan 2017)

Update on my progress. Second physio session today. Had a new chap as my appointed physio was off ill. I had been doing the exercises all this week and had less tingling but more of an aching neck muscle. Occasionally feel like this after a long ride. He told me this was a good sign and what was expected as part of "transference". He then did lots of spine compressions and a deep massage which was actually what I felt like I needed. I asked him about the prognosis and his view was very much that I should end up feeling completely normal again and it was a question of getting everything back to working in unison rather than single muscles taking excessive loads. Next appointment booked for a week and another seven days of exercises lined up that give me a great double chin and have my kids in stitches.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2017)

I've booked in with the physios at work for a sports massage and some spinal manipulation. £25 a session rather than £45.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jan 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> Update on my progress. Second physio session today. Had a new chap as my appointed physio was off ill. I had been doing the exercises all this week and had less tingling but more of an aching neck muscle. Occasionally feel like this after a long ride. He told me this was a good sign and what was expected as part of "transference". He then did lots of spine compressions and a deep massage which was actually what I felt like I needed. I asked him about the prognosis and his view was very much that I should end up feeling completely normal again and it was a question of getting everything back to working in unison rather than single muscles taking excessive loads. Next appointment booked for a week and another seven days of exercises lined up that give me a great double chin and have my kids in stitches.



Very interesting progress. The good news for me is that I self referred for physio last week and I'm already booked in for my first appointment tomorrow. What I'm finding is that my symptoms are changing; it started off with just slight numbness in the index finger but quite a bit of pain in the shoulder which made sleeping difficult. Now the shoulder pain is largely gone...but I've got more numbness and occasionally the tingling down my forearm to my hand. No idea what this means but hopefully the physio can make some sense of it


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2017)

Update....I went for my first physio session this afternoon. Very much an assessment of my condition but she made it clear that she thought the GP's advice was hopeless. It isn't a disc problem and it certainly isn't chronic

I've got some exercises to do to hopefully help and I'm booked for another session in a couple of weeks. She will see how progress is based on these exercises after the initial assessment and modify accordingly

Seems I'm also a bit stiff and inflexible in the neck and shoulders so she suggests some yoga for this, combined with the cycling for cardio. Given I only self referred a week ago I'm very impressed with the service thus far


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2017)

Here's the yoga I had a go at. Of course I should go to a class etc but this is so convenient being able to do it whenever I like at home. Blimey it was hard....


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fv4BkJZghI&t=1844s


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the yoga I had a go at. Of course I should go to a class etc but this is so convenient being able to do it whenever I like at home. Blimey it was hard....
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fv4BkJZghI&t=1844s



What I'd say about a class is that it is very useful to have someone correcting your mistakes, and reminding you of various points to look out for. I had my Pilates class tonight, and I had a couple of comments specifically to me, and a few that were general that I suddenly realised applied to me. So when we were doing lunges for example being shown the correct and incorrect posture that we were aiming for and being able to suggest extensions for those who are more able or easier options for the gentleman with a shoulder injury that prevents him doing some of the exercises fully.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Feb 2017)

Fourth physio session today. Had my vertebrae manipulated from my middle back to the top of my neck. Apparently the vertebrae in my back are pretty stiff as well as the neck and all of it is linked to my nerve issues. More exercise including stretching out the top of my back prescribed. Appointment booked for next week. Physio seems positive thinks are going in the right direction.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2017)

Hacienda71 said:


> Fourth physio session today. Had my vertebrae manipulated from my middle back to the top of my neck. Apparently the vertebrae in my back are pretty stiff as well as the neck and all of it is linked to my nerve issues. More exercise including stretching out the top of my back prescribed. Appointment booked for next week. Physio seems positive thinks are going in the right direction.



Good news for you

I've been doing my exercises prescribed by the physio at the initial session. They're pretty standard stretches of the neck and shoulder it seems. The good news is that my symptoms are definitely alleviating. Permanent numbness, which was present in my thumb, index finger, middle finger is almost completely gone, just a very little in the tip of my index finger. I'm still getting some waves of tingling down my forearm into my hand but not as much. Still can induce some pain down my forearm into my hand by stretching my neck into certain positions. However, it seems to be getting better

I'm really pissed off with the GP who told me this was a chronic condition (physio said it wasn't and it seems it isn't) and was caused by a disc being squeezed out and pressing on the nerve (physio said that it isn't). He also didn't recommend self referral for physio until I pushed him. My concern is that if he can't get this diagnosis right, what happens if I present some more serious, complex symptoms?


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Good news for you
> 
> I've been doing my exercises prescribed by the physio at the initial session. They're pretty standard stretches of the neck and shoulder it seems. The good news is that my symptoms are definitely alleviating. Permanent numbness, which was present in my thumb, index finger, middle finger is almost completely gone, just a very little in the tip of my index finger. I'm still getting some waves of tingling down my forearm into my hand but not as much. Still can induce some pain down my forearm into my hand by stretching my neck into certain positions. However, it seems to be getting better
> 
> I'm really pissed off with the GP who told me this was a chronic condition (physio said it wasn't and it seems it isn't) and was caused by a disc being squeezed out and pressing on the nerve (physio said that it isn't). He also didn't recommend self referral for physio until I pushed him. My concern is that if he can't get this diagnosis right, what happens if I present some more serious, complex symptoms?



It does you wonder why such an obvious referral to the physio was not made. I wonder if it is financial or just the doctor. GP standards vary widely both of my parents have been told to wait and see what happens with conditions that left them in hospital for considerable periods with potentially life threatening conditions. In other instances though GP's have been fantastic.


----------



## mike3121 (12 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the yoga I had a go at. Of course I should go to a class etc but this is so convenient being able to do it whenever I like at home. Blimey it was hard....
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fv4BkJZghI&t=1844s




I'm so glad you didn't upload a video of you doing yoga


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the yoga I had a go at. Of course I should go to a class etc but this is so convenient being able to do it whenever I like at home. Blimey it was hard....
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fv4BkJZghI&t=1844s



I have a Samsung smart TV and was recently checking out some of the preloaded apps. I discovered one called 'Instructor Live' which is actually pretty good and seems to be free. (At least, everything I have looked at so far _is_ - there might be some premium content but I have not stumbled across it yet.) There are lots of video tutorials and sessions covering yoga, pilates, weight-training and so on.

If any of you have a similar TV, take a look and see what you think.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Feb 2017)

What I hope will be my last update on this

It seems to have almost got completely better. To be honest, I've got lazy and I've not been doing the exercises recently but it just seems to be sorting itself out. The permanent numbness has gone, the shoulder pain has gone. I just get the very occasional tingling down the forearm but that is becoming quite infrequent

So I hope yours also gets better soon @Hacienda71 . No more long rides hunched over the handlebars OK?


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> What I hope will be my last update on this
> 
> It seems to have almost got completely better. To be honest, I've got lazy and I've not been doing the exercises recently but it just seems to be sorting itself out. The permanent numbness has gone, the shoulder pain has gone. I just get the very occasional tingling down the forearm but that is becoming quite infrequent
> 
> So I hope yours also gets better soon @Hacienda71 . No more long rides hunched over the handlebars OK?


 Glad to hear you are getting better. I have another physio appointment booked in a fortnight. I am definitely improving, but not quite there yet. I've been given some exercises to strengthen my posture on the bike which is good. My physio rides with one of the North Wales clubs so understands position on the bike well.


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2017)

My GP's have been awful. One refused to treat me when my blood tests showed I was right at the bottom of scale, so moved GP's. He started treating me, but he has zero personality. I've not been able to get referred for physio. I just pay for sports massages and physio out of my pocket if I need it.

Listen to the exercises given, they make a difference.


----------



## iateyoubutler (26 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> What I hope will be my last update on this
> 
> It seems to have almost got completely better. To be honest, I've got lazy and I've not been doing the exercises recently but it just seems to be sorting itself out. The permanent numbness has gone, the shoulder pain has gone. I just get the very occasional tingling down the forearm but that is becoming quite infrequent
> 
> So I hope yours also gets better soon @Hacienda71 . No more long rides hunched over the handlebars OK?


Glad it is on the mend. I had a very similar thing a couple of years ago which I later worked out was caused by doing a set of squats at the gym with a bar across my neck. I had the exact same numbness in my fingers as you, shoulder pain, and for some reason I lost a lot of the strength in my tricep muscle. As per usual I put off and put off going to the docs because I was busy, and after about a month the symptoms all went and my arm/shoulder/hand were all back to normal


----------

